# seitenweiterleitung über einen link, also nicht direkt!



## zg peripherals (27. Mai 2002)

hi!

Also: ich will eine seite laden. Wenn sie geladen ist, soll automatisch ein Link geöffnet werden. 

Aber KEINE automatische URL-Weiterleitung, wie in einem der Tutorials.

Bitte fragt nicht warum, ich weiss es ist komisch. aber ich will in verbindung mit flash eine neue Konstrution basteln!

Wer mir sagen kann wie das geht.....?.......sollte das bitte tun!

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## foxx21 (28. Mai 2002)

also ich hab mir deinen beitrag jetzt 5 mal durchgelesen weiß aber nicht was  du meinst, wenn schon hilfe suchst dann mach dir doch wenigstens die mühe und beschreib genauer was du willst! du bist doch auch dankbar wenn man dir eine gute hilfe leistet oder nicht?

#
#
#
#
so on

-greez


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (28. Mai 2002)

soweit ich es verstehe will er eine seite öffnen...
und wenn diese seite ausgeladen ist soll sich sofort ein anderes dokument öffnen


----------



## SteKo (28. Mai 2002)

<body onload="window.open('http://blabla.de', 'bla')">

oder evtl mit kleiner verzögerung  von ein paar sekunden?


----------

